# Festplatte am Router?



## thekiller (29. August 2008)

Hallo,

ist es irgendwie möglich eine externe HDD am Router anzuschließen, sodass jede am Router angeschlossene Station darauf zugreifen kann?
Es ist nämlich ziemlich unpraktisch entweder immer umzustekcken oder den Rechner an dem die HDD angeschlossen ist immer anschalten zu müssen und das Laufwerk freizugeben.
Das geht doch bestimmt effizienter oder?

LG Manuel

PS: Ein Server ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Hilmy (29. August 2008)

Sali

es giebt routers, bei denen man eine festplatte anhängen kann. Ich weis aber leider nicht mehr von welchem hersteller. Habs zwar selber noch nicht gemacht aber es geht sicher.

Der nachteil ist aber, dass das übertragen grosser Datenmengen über ein Wireless lange dauert. Ist dein netzwerk verkabelt oder wireless? Falls nicht verkabelt, bist du vieleicht schneller über USB.

Gruss Hilmy


----------



## thekiller (29. August 2008)

Bei mir is alles verkabelt. Naja und wenn dann wäre das wohl auch nicht ganz so schlimm, da derzeit nur 2 Rechner dranhängen, und manchmal noch ein dritter.


----------



## ink (29. August 2008)

Moin

N USB-Steckplatz haste nicht am Router oder?
Ansonsten gibt es noch Festplattengehäuse die auch nen LAN-Anschluss haben.
Musste mal googlen.

mfg


----------



## thekiller (29. August 2008)

Nein einen USB-Anschluss hat mein Router nicht. Nur einen (öhm....weis gerade net wie der heist), glaube das is dieser alte Anschluss für Drucker....LPT oder so glaub ich...ach kein Plan^^
Naja jedenfalls habe ich meine HDD da über einen Adapter angeschlossen, aber da läuft die HDD net an, naja die Schnittstelle ist auch net wirklich für großen Datentransfer gedacht.

Ich bekomme bald einen neuen Router(von Alice), vielleicht is da ein USB Anschluss dran.

Alles andere ist ja wieder eine extra investition =(


----------



## schutzgeist (5. September 2008)

AVM Geräte haben die Möglichkeit eine externe Platte per USB ins Netz zu nehmen, z.B. http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZBox/FRITZ_Box_WLAN_3270/index.php



> USB-Geräte wie Drucker und Speichermedien zur gemeinsamen Nutzung im Netzwerk - über den schnellen USB 2.0-Anschluss


----------



## ZodiacXP (5. September 2008)

"Am Router? Warum? Is die Pladde NAS?" 

en aa äääs!  

immer schön externes HD mit NAS kaufen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. September 2008)

Dafür sind AWM Geräte leider nicht so zuverlässig.

Ich selbst hab neben zwei großen NAS Systemen eine Linkstation in Betrieb.
http://www.amazon.de/Buffalo-LinkSt...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1220579263&sr=8-1

Du kannst daran noch 2 weitere USB Festplatten (oder sticks oder was auch immer..) anschliesen. Druckerserver etc ist auch vorhanden.
Zugriff per Windows, Mac, und auch FTP.

Wenn du Grundkenntnisse in Linux hast kannst du dir darauf auch Telnet SSH und den Rootuser freischalten, und dann eigene Software drauf laufen lassen.
http://buffalo.nas-central.org/

Falls nicht, naja hast du immernoch eine Festplatte im Netzwerk 

Wenn du bereits externe Platten mit USB hast, und kein Gerät mit einer eingebauten möchtest, empfehle ich die Schnecke von Linksys.
http://www.amazon.de/Linksys-NETWOR...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1220579445&sr=1-1

Auch bei der kann man den Root Account, Telnet und SSH freischalten um eigene Software laufen zu lassen.
Hab aber keine persönliche Erfahrung mit der Schnecke, jedoch ist die Community um dieses Gerät sehr groß.


Nebenher läuft in beiden Fällen immernoch das "Normale" Webinterface
Es gibt sogar spezielle Debian distributionen für beide Systeme. Aber versuch blos nicht KDE drauf laufen zu lassen


----------

